# Ask Information Living Cost in Pretoria, South Africa



## haryanto (Dec 1, 2010)

Dear All member,

I need your help. I am going to relocate to Pretoria, SA on mid of December 2010. I have no idea about living cost, transport cost, food cost, etc in Pretoria, SA.

Whose has any information I have stated before kindly share to me, Please. I very very appreciate your information.

BR,
HRY


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Is is a prison sentence?


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Halo said:


> Is is a prison sentence?


Born2run ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

arnaud said:


> Born2run ?


Definitely not.


----------

